
Helping wombats one carrot at a time: automating outbound for fun and profit - kimi
https://www.wombatdialer.com/blog/blog/2017/05/04/Helping-wombats/?lid=H010
======
opus997
I used to work at an ITSP in late '90s and we would call so many customers
using post-it notes on the side of your (CRT) monitor as in the article. I
still can't stand post-its anymore.

~~~
moniker90
I guess that was before Asterisk became the cool kid on the block in ~2008.
Now, not so many people care for PBXs anymore.

------
moopa
cool article , thanks for sharing

